# 02 Prairie 650 fuel pump?



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Been a while since I've been on, have pretty much got out of mud riding. I'm in need of some help though. My boss has a 02 Prairie 650 that has a bad fuel pump and trying to find a replacement has posed a bit of an issue lol, dealer wants $577 and my boss says he'll just push it to the back of the shed before spending that for one (can't say that I really blame him). Is there any cheaper option that won't require a complete and total redesign of the fuel system, which he also refuses to do. Is there a pump that will fit on the OEM fuel sending unit and go back in the tank? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

"awkward cricket chirping noise"


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

You could try and find a good used one on eBay or somthing.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Tried that, even tried a few other online ATV used parts sellers and they either don't have one for sale or want just about as much as the dealer does for the new one lol.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mr gasket 45s low press in line electris pump ,45.00$ at auto supply


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

I think we have a how-to for that set up. Do a search.


----------



## Snyiper (May 16, 2012)

Isnt the 650 the small black vacuum actuated one for carbs? I thought the high dollar pump was on the 750 FI units.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr.Scruffy said:


> I think we have a how-to for that set up. Do a search.


There is a writeup for replacing the vacuum pump on the Brutes, this forum, Highlifter, and Kawiriders neither one have anything regarding the electric in-tank pump in the Prairies, i searched all 3 all last weekend. Thought about rigging up an inline but he wouldnt let me, his exact words were if it's worth fixing it's worth doing right the first time. At any rate he ordered the one from the dealer last night.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Snyiper said:


> Isnt the 650 the small black vacuum actuated one for carbs? I thought the high dollar pump was on the 750 FI units.


Nope, the Prairies (650s at least) have an electric pump in the tank.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

I stand corrected. I thought the Prairies were vacuum operated fuel pumps. Learned something new. thanks.


----------



## Snyiper (May 16, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> Nope, the Prairies (650s at least) have an electric pump in the tank.


Ok the 650I brutes have the vacuum pumps


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a 03 650 prarie that i tryed to part out ,but never sold a peice of it, but i thought it had a vac operated pump


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> Nope, the Prairies (650s at least) have an electric pump in the tank.


You are CORRECT that Prairie 650 (with SRA) has electric fuel pump inside the fuel tank.

BF650 (with IRS) and carbed BF750 (2005-7) have a vacuum puse operated fuel pump on top of the fuel tank.

All EFI BF750 (2008+) have electric fuel pump inside the fuel tank.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

rmax said:


> i have a 03 650 prarie that i tryed to part out ,but never sold a peice of it, but i thought it had a vac operated pump


Put that pump on eBay, you'll get a mint for it! lol

Do the 650 SRA Brutes have the same in tank electric pump setup by any chance? I know under the skin so to speak they haven't changed much since the original Prairie in 02.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My 07 650 sra brute had the vacuum pump....i know for sure because I replaced it due to a bad diaphragm.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Gotcha, I thought they used the vacuum style but wasn't sure.


----------

